# Thoughts on best Maui timeshare or points



## roll30 (Apr 26, 2011)

My wife and I are looking at timeshares for the first time.  We both really like Maui.  It is just the two of us.  We probably would like oceanfront or ocean view.

I have been reading a lot of the posts but would still enjoy hearing thougths on the best Maui timeshare in your opinion.  We will be using exchanges I am sure for other places...flyfishing and Sedona area.

Thanks
Bob


----------



## LAX Mom (Apr 26, 2011)

Welcome to TUG.

There is lots of info here on Maui timeshares if you do a search. I've stayed at the Maui Marriott & Westin Maui properties. Both are great, but maintenance fees are not cheap. If you plan to use it every year then it makes sense to purchase something on Maui. If you want to exchange the MF on Maui are too high. I think the Westin is around $2,500 per year & the Marriott is just under $2,000. 

I know there are options for exchanges into Sedona, but you might have a tough time finding timeshares in the areas you want for flyfishing. My DH fishes in Alaska a couple of times a year, no timeshares available there.


----------



## Denise L (Apr 26, 2011)

Westin Ka'anapali  ,!

Though I could be biased as I am sitting on the lanai drinking a margarita and enjoying the amazing weather  .

We absolutely love it here.  Ninth visit...


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 26, 2011)

Here are the TUG ratings and reviews for Maui:  http://tug2.com/RnR/ResortsGrid.aspx?ResortArea=3&ResortGroup=19

Couple of questions:

How much do you want to pay upfront? (without financing)

How much are you willing to pay for a maintenance fee that comes due right after Christmas and increases every year?

Will you visit Maui every year?

Are you flexible about when you travel or will you need holiday weeks?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 26, 2011)

Denise L said:


> Westin Ka'anapali  ,!
> 
> Though I could be biased as I am sitting on the lanai drinking a margarita and enjoying the amazing weather  .
> 
> We absolutely love it here.  Ninth visit...



Margarita?  Where's the mai tai?  I love mai tais.


----------



## Denise L (Apr 26, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Margarita?  Where's the mai tai?  I love mai tais.



I had a Mai tai yesterday during happy hour at Aloha Mixed Plate.  Pretty good!

To the OP, you can get an ocean view villa at the Westin for a great price.  MFs will be about $2k for a one bedroom or $2.5k for a two bedroom.  If it's just the two of you, renting might be the way to go.  Or, buy a lockoff, stay in one side and rent out the other, or come for two weeks yourself .

Still drinking a margarita (different one).  Had hula pie today.  

Buy a Westin week to use and a low MF timeshare to trade.


----------



## roll30 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for your responses.  

To respond to the questions being raised:

How much do you want to pay upfront? (without financing)-  
Response:  Not sure how much since we are still learning.  A couple of weeks ago we rescinded on a Sedona Ridge TS ...thanks to advice from tuggers.  

How much are you willing to pay for a maintenance fee that comes due right after Christmas and increases every year?  
Response:  $2K or a bit more I suppose.  

Will you visit Maui every year?  
Response:  Quite possibly...my DW really loves it there so I thought I would try to learn as much as possible.  I have only been once and thought it was great.

Are you flexible about when you travel or will you need holiday weeks?  Response: We have a lot of flexibility.  We may want some holiday weeks.

Additional comment:  The 2BR lockoff sounds interesting to me as it seems like it could add flexibility for us to either use or exchange.  

Thanks again.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 27, 2011)

I keep seeing a listing eBay for our resort, an oceanfront unit.  It's the only unit worth buying in the complex, because there are only a few that are oceanfront, but the people want $7.5K + closing costs of $1K for it.   The maintenance fees are under $1,500 with taxes, but that is one week in a 2 bed, which isn't a lockoff.  

The people have lost their minds, in my opinion, because eBay is not the place to sell a week, in an ordinary resort, for that much money.


----------



## roll30 (Apr 27, 2011)

Denise L said:


> I had a Mai tai yesterday during happy hour at Aloha Mixed Plate.  Pretty good!
> 
> To the OP, you can get an ocean view villa at the Westin for a great price.  MFs will be about $2k for a one bedroom or $2.5k for a two bedroom.  If it's just the two of you, renting might be the way to go.  Or, buy a lockoff, stay in one side and rent out the other, or come for two weeks yourself .
> 
> ...



Denise- I see a current auction on ebay for 2 BR/ 2BA lockoff Westin Ka'anapali TIMESHARE - Platinum Season 
148,100 StarOptions 

Current bid is $6.6K.  I looked at sales history on tug and it is limited.  Would you consider this a good price/ value in today's market?


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 27, 2011)

roll30 said:


> Denise- I see a current auction on ebay for 2 BR/ 2BA lockoff Westin Ka'anapali TIMESHARE - Platinum Season
> 148,100 StarOptions
> 
> Current bid is $6.6K.  I looked at sales history on tug and it is limited.  Would you consider this a good price/ value in today's market?



What is the deeded view?  I wouldn't buy at the Westin, unless it was a deeded ocean front view at the original property - not the North Phase.  $2,200 a year is too much to pay for any other view.


----------



## roll30 (Apr 27, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> What is the deeded view?  I wouldn't buy at the Westin, unless it was a deeded ocean front view at the original property - not the North Phase.  $2,200 a year is too much to pay for any other view.



Thanks for the help and advice.  Interestingly it does not say anything about a view as far as I can tell.  Does not even say which property.  In fact, it seems to focus on the Interval Int'l affiliation.  Says unit 7477 and 7478.


----------



## UWSurfer (Apr 27, 2011)

For what it's worth, from the cheepo side of Timesharing, I purchased an every other year week at Gardens of West Maui based on a recommendation of Cindy.  We stayed there on a rental first and loved the place.  Not that it doesn't have considerations (namely roosters next door), it's in the high rent district of Kapalua with many of the units sitting adjacent to the golf course next store. 

It's less than a 5 minute walk across the road and over to Kapalua bay for some really nice snorkeling, and an equally short walk to Napili Bay.   Most of the area is low key 1 and 2 story residential with GWM being what feels like a converted apartment complex from the 1970's.   Nearly all the units are 1 Bdrm units, the kitchens are well stocked and the units comfortable.   I personally prefer this low key atmosphere over the high density units that make up the timeshare gulch that MOC, Westin and others occupy.  MF's are a little over $1000 for a week, parking is free & easy, and the units can be picked up for less than the MF's run, often including closing costs.

Not the posh ocean view large scale developments you've been talking about, but an affordable & comfortable place in a great area.

fyi...


----------



## roll30 (Apr 27, 2011)

UWSurfer said:


> For what it's worth, from the cheepo side of Timesharing, I purchased an every other year week at Gardens of West Maui based on a recommendation of Cindy.  We stayed there on a rental first and loved the place.  Not that it doesn't have considerations (namely roosters next door), it's in the high rent district of Kapalua with many of the units sitting adjacent to the golf course next store.
> 
> It's less than a 5 minute walk across the road and over to Kapalua bay for some really nice snorkeling, and an equally short walk to Napili Bay.   Most of the area is low key 1 and 2 story residential with GWM being what feels like a converted apartment complex from the 1970's.   Nearly all the units are 1 Bdrm units, the kitchens are well stocked and the units comfortable.   I personally prefer this low key atmosphere over the high density units that make up the timeshare gulch that MOC, Westin and others occupy.  MF's are a little over $1000 for a week, parking is free & easy, and the units can be picked up for less than the MF's run, often including closing costs.
> 
> ...



Thanks for that bit of info.  Sounds similar to a place we stayed at Kihei the time I went to Maui.  We had a fabulous time there.  Definitely need to consider that option too.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 27, 2011)

I second UW's suggestion of a smaller resort. Since you want to be able to trade around some, another consideration might be a mini system. Vacations Internationale or VRI comes to mind. Or on a larger scale, Wyndham or Worldmark. Much lower cost,  access to Hawaii, lots of resorts primarily in the West. And they DO exchange in RCI if you want to widen your horizons. You won't find the big high-rise, full-service, destination resorts like HGVC, Marriott, Starwood, Hyatt, but if you are traveling to enjoy the destination and not the resort amenities, you'll like them.

Jim Ricks


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 27, 2011)

roll30 said:


> Thanks for the help and advice.  Interestingly it does not say anything about a view as far as I can tell.  Does not even say which property.  In fact, it seems to focus on the Interval Int'l affiliation.  Says unit 7477 and 7478.



That would be an ocean VIEW (not FRONT) unit.  I would not buy at this resort, except for Ocean FRONT in bldg. 2 or 3 - the south phase. 

Here is a map showing the layout - With an ocean VIEW designation, you can end up with a really poor view, because of the way the resort exaggerated the view categories -

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=77373


----------



## roll30 (Apr 27, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> That would be an ocean VIEW (not FRONT) unit.  I would not buy at this resort, except for Ocean FRONT in bldg. 2 or 3 - the south phase.
> 
> Here is a map showing the layout - With an ocean VIEW designation, you can end up with a really poor view, because of the way the resort exaggerated the view categories -
> 
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=77373



Thanks for that!  Sure am glad I am now a tugger.


----------



## Denise L (Apr 27, 2011)

Aloha from the ocean view villa that both Denise's paid full freight for  !

When we both bought OV, prices were 45k and 44k.  OF was 65k.

If you want OF, you will pay close to 30k these days, I think.

Also, for the eBay ad you mentioned, sounds like a North villa.  Starwood is ROFRing low auction prices, FYI.  Lots of sales folks around selling these villas still.

Saw some whales way in the distance today.  They were beautiful!  Awesome day at the beach!


----------



## roll30 (Apr 27, 2011)

Denise L said:


> Aloha from the ocean view villa that both Denise's paid full freight for  !
> 
> When we both bought OV, prices were 45k and 44k.  OF was 65k.
> 
> ...



Wow...that sounds so perfect.  Here I am in a hard Seattle rainstorm.


----------



## aliikai2 (Apr 27, 2011)

*Being from the NW*

The Best resorts have been pretty well covered, so I will mention maybe the best values.

There is a great option available from a company called Vacation Internationale

They have 36 resorts around the country mostly in the west. 10 In Hawaii, 4 on Maui, several in California, Washington, BC, etc

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/vacation_internationale_VTS_program_information.html

is the most current information about their resorts and how it works, another good option would be WorldMark, also a point system.

Just to add another layer of education,

Greg



roll30 said:


> My wife and I are looking at timeshares for the first time.  We both really like Maui.  It is just the two of us.  We probably would like oceanfront or ocean view.
> 
> I have been reading a lot of the posts but would still enjoy hearing thougths on the best Maui timeshare in your opinion.  We will be using exchanges I am sure for other places...flyfishing and Sedona area.
> 
> ...


----------



## Denise L (Apr 28, 2011)

roll30 said:


> Wow...that sounds so perfect.  Here I am in a hard Seattle rainstorm.



Get on a plane to Maui!  Picture perfect weather today.

I agree that you can buy a lower cost resort and you will love it, too.  It depends on what you want or need.  With kids, we needed resort-like activities in a condo-like villa.  Everything is right here and in theory we never have to leave.  They will even deliver groceries, and there is a spa.

Yes, higher MFs for sure.  But we love it here.


----------



## roll30 (Apr 28, 2011)

Denise L said:


> Get on a plane to Maui!  Picture perfect weather today.
> 
> I agree that you can buy a lower cost resort and you will love it, too.  It depends on what you want or need.  With kids, we needed resort-like activities in a condo-like villa.  Everything is right here and in theory we never have to leave.  They will even deliver groceries, and there is a spa.
> 
> Yes, higher MFs for sure.  But we love it here.



This is soooo painful!  They predicted snow in the surrounding hills/ mountains ...and even some lowlands...for last night.  It's late April for goodness sake!


----------



## sailingman22 (Apr 29, 2011)

Check out the Kahana Beach Resort also named the Kahana Beach Vacation Club managed by Consolidated Resorts. The Iris condos are studios and the Hibiscus are one bedroom and are all ocean front on the beach located in 1 building next to the Sands of Kahana. One bedroom units are all located on both sides of the building.

They are using the maintenance fees to renovate the property as needed so no special assessments are planned. Iris maintenance fees were $578 and with a fantastic view and located right on the beach this is one of the best value in Maui in our opinion.


----------



## roll30 (Apr 29, 2011)

sailingman22 said:


> Check out the Kahana Beach Resort also named the Kahana Beach Vacation Club managed by Consolidated Resorts. The Iris condos are studios and the Hibiscus are one bedroom and are all ocean front on the beach located in 1 building next to the Sands of Kahana. One bedroom units are all located on both sides of the building.
> 
> They are using the maintenance fees to renovate the property as needed so no special assessments are planned. Iris maintenance fees were $578 and with a fantastic view and located right on the beach this is one of the best value in Maui in our opinion.



Thanks for the insights.  Ever more to be learned on these boards....


----------



## roll30 (May 6, 2011)

*WKORV- South*



DeniseM said:


> That would be an ocean VIEW (not FRONT) unit.  I would not buy at this resort, except for Ocean FRONT in bldg. 2 or 3 - the south phase.
> 
> Here is a map showing the layout - With an ocean VIEW designation, you can end up with a really poor view, because of the way the resort exaggerated the view categories -
> 
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=77373



Hi Denise-

Still getting some timeshare education.  I have looked at many many posts in the past week.  How much would you expect an ocean front 2 br lockout - south phase- to go for these days?

Thanks
Bob


----------



## vacationtime1 (May 6, 2011)

roll30 said:


> Hi Denise-
> 
> Still getting some timeshare education.  I have looked at many many posts in the past week.  How much would you expect an ocean front 2 br lockout - south phase- to go for these days?
> 
> ...



You won't find WKORV-OF on eBay very often.  eBay is the bargain basement and few take the risk of putting any high priced timeshare at that level of risk.

So you will need to search the various listings on TUG Marketplace, MyResortNetwork, and Redweek.  Also, talk to the brokers who are actively engaged in selling resales at WKORV (start with Syed and FredM).

The market has firmed up in the past few months.  Starwood is actively engaged in grabbing units via ROFR.  I think your eventual price will be in the high $20,000's or low $30,000's; it will depend in  part on whether you want ocean front deluxe or ocean front center; the  latter is much harder to find, but MF's are lower.  

Full disclosure: I own one OFC unit at south.  I "won" an eBay auction for an eoy OF at WKORVN last month (which I agree is inferior to OFC at south); Starwood took it via ROFR.


----------



## Luanne (May 6, 2011)

Well of course I think the "best" Maui timeshare is where we own.


----------



## roll30 (May 6, 2011)

vacationtime1 said:


> You won't find WKORV-OF on eBay very often.  eBay is the bargain basement and few take the risk of putting any high priced timeshare at that level of risk.
> 
> So you will need to search the various listings on TUG Marketplace, MyResortNetwork, and Redweek.  Also, talk to the brokers who are actively engaged in selling resales at WKORV (start with Syed and FredM).
> 
> ...



Thanks Robert-

That probably rules me out of considering it.  

I know it does not have any relationship to the current resale market but do you have any idea what the developer price range was for one of these?


----------



## vacationtime1 (May 6, 2011)

roll30 said:


> Thanks Robert-
> 
> That probably rules me out of considering it.
> 
> I know it does not have any relationship to the current resale market but do you have any idea what the developer price range was for one of these?



I don't know precisely (I bought resale) but I believe they started at about $65,000 and eventually went up to nearly $100,000 as Starwood learned that the market would bear it.  Holiday weeks and fixed units (e.g. unit 3627/29, top floor with an unobstructed view of Black Rock) had additional premiums.


----------

